
Bootstrapping by going serverless? - siegel
https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/293668
======
siegel
I see the attraction to this. But, frankly, I think this article downplays the
risks. In particular, the fundamental dependency on 3rd-party
services/applications I expect to be concerning to outside investment -
assuming that's what they'll eventually need down the road.

